# I need a good solver program...



## Gordontrek (Jul 11, 2014)

I joined this forum half because of an emergency situation, and half because I'm also hoping to really get into Rubik's cube solving. They're my new-found fascination. 
I have a 4x4x4 revenge cube that I'm giving as a gift to someone but thanks to a particularly annoying person in my household it's messed up. I need it in a SOLVED state because I don't want to give away a scrambled cube. I have PLUNDERED Google (as well as the search function here) looking for a program that will solve it for me but I've found absolutely nothing. Everything either solves only 3x3 cubes or requires someone with a computer programming degree to operate. 
So is there ANYTHING you guys can recommend that's relatively simple to use? I apologize for being so hasty but I don't know what else to do....


----------



## Tempus (Jul 11, 2014)

I haven't tried it, as I don't have Java installed on any of my computers, but is this what you're looking for?

http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/apps/4x_super_cube_solver/index.html


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 11, 2014)

How much time is left before you are giving the cube away? Is it fully scrambled or is it just a few moves? You could post a picture here and then people could tell you what moves you should do.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jul 11, 2014)

Tempus said:


> I haven't tried it, as I don't have Java installed on any of my computers, but is this what you're looking for?
> 
> http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/apps/4x_super_cube_solver/index.html



I tried that but there's NO WAY to input the position that the cube is already in. If there is I don't know enough about programming or Rubik's cubes to do it.


----------



## JasonV (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't know of any programs that will solve it for you. But, this is the website that I used to learn to solve a 4x4. It was pretty easy to understand, and I liked this way of pairing edges as a beginner 4x4 method (I only used the last example included on the website for edge pairing at first). http://protofusion.org/idiots_guide_to_rubiks_cube/oldsite/4x4x4.html


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 11, 2014)

My 5-step 4x4x4 solver ([thread]18615[/thread]) allows entering an arbitrary position. Its listed in the Wiki.

It assumes the cube has the standard color scheme or the user knows how to determine the color scheme from the corner cubies.


----------

